# Fairport Sunday



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Steelhead beat down. What a fishery. Stopped counting at 20 and had Doubles and triples after that point. They were full of vinegar today. Jointed orange rapala and spoons were on fire. River is frozen before the first bridge from the lake. Fish were in the top 5 feet of water. Best time of the year.


----------



## Jason abate (Nov 24, 2016)

We’re you in a boat or shore fishing?


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Boat


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not surprised you guys did well, judging by the amount of mergansers in the river!!! Was duck hunting in the harbor yesterday and watched tons of mergansers fly into the river. Then, thanks to you hardy steelhead guys, they flew back out towards us! We got lots of shots, but only hit 2 mergansers and 1 mallard. Most of the birds were flying too high to shoot at. One merganser had a shad in it's mouth when we picked it up! Wish I had brought a fishing pole, but then the mergansers were flying so much that I wouldn't have had time to pick it up!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I talked to a couple of the duck guys. I was hoping we were scaring them your way


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It was probably us. There were only 2 groups out there. We only had 2 people. The other guys had 8 in their group. 

I've been wanting to steelhead fish up there too, but haven't found the time. Last time I hunted there, I brought my fishing pole and cast around while the hunting was slow. Didn't get any bites, but when we were starting to pack up, a steelhead jumped right in our decoys!!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

DancinBear said:


> Steelhead beat down. What a fishery. Stopped counting at 20 and had Doubles and triples after that point. They were full of vinegar today. Jointed orange rapala and spoons were on fire. River is frozen before the first bridge from the lake. Fish were in the top 5 feet of water. Best time of the year.


My brother and buddy were there in his Crestliner, he must have seen you guys, they had a good day, but said a boat with 3 guys had caught over 20. They left around noon, his buddy had neck vertebrae fused last year and the cold was putting a hurting on him.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

That was us. I think we saw them. Hooked a triple when we passed them on the way back to the launch. Love that place.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know if the grand has any open water by the mouth?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

DancinBear said:


> Anyone know if the grand has any open water by the mouth?


harbor starting to lock up. the launch area mainly. didn't walk to the mouth. you can still move that ice with your boat I'm sure. don't know how much longer though.


----------



## Jason abate (Nov 24, 2016)

Was the ramp coated in snow or ice?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Ramp had snow but empty boat trailers in the parking lot today


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone go out? My buddy said it was open but looked muddy. We didn’t try


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Water was muddy


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Is the harbor fishable now , I have a vacation coming up next week and sure would like to make a drive up if the water is ok


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It is muddy. It typically is this time of year due to the constant north winds.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

yesterday it was good. lastnight the river thawed out and flows shot up. back to crap again for visabilaty. fish are still here.......


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

it has at least a foot of vis. today. extremely nice today. flat too.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

so whats the guess on next weeks harbor fishing from shore ?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

with the temps forecasted who knows. water is in the 30s....


----------

